

Ask HN: a good lawyer for startups? - Lucadg

We are growing and the time has come to start addressing some issues more deeply.
We are in tourism, precisely the online reservations field.
Right now we have a local European lawyer but are looking for some advice from some firm with more international experience.
I wonder if anybody could suggest a good law firm with enough knowledge in the internet business?
Or the best way to look for one?
Thank you in advance.
======
goatcurious
Ryan Roberts at <http://startuplawyer.com/contact> is a popular one

~~~
Lucadg
Thanks! I'll check him out

